# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Stuitje

## katje45

Hallo,

Wie heeft er ook veel last van zijn/haar stuitje? Wat was het en wat is er aan te doen?

----------


## Agnes574

Naar wat ik weet is er weinig te doen aan stuitjes-klachten...zelfs een gebroken stuitje kunnen ze niet behandelen heb ik laatst gehoord op tv...helpt warmte niet? >Een kersenpitkussen ofzo??

Sterkte lieverd Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

*Behandeling*
Een pijnlijk stuitje als gevolg van letsel dient te worden behandeld door middel van verandering van de zithouding van de patiënt. Soms geeft zitten op een ringband of temidden van kussens, waarbij het stuitje zweeft, pijnverlichting. Ontstekingsremmende geneesmiddelen of injecties met steroïden kunnen pijnverlichting geven. Indien de pijn op deze wijze niet vermindert, kan het staartbeen operatief worden verwijderd.

_(Bron: gezondvgz.nl)_

----------


## chantallie77

hoi allemaal,

ik heb heb 2 weken geleden een flinke glij rit van de trap ervaren. ik heb mijn zoontje van anderhalf gelukkig op mijn buik kunnen draaien, zodat hij de rit bespaard bleef.
ik heb de hele weg op mijn bips/stuit afgelegd. had gelijk flink last van mijn stuit eerst verdoofd en toen pijnlijk. maar wat nu zo raar is... het is nu 2 weken later en kan maar moeilijk zitten en lopen. de pijn word steeds erger! nu is het zo dat de dokter er toch niets aan kan doen (teminste gelezen op het internet) of ie nou gekneust of gebroken is. vind het alleen zo raar dat de pijn zo laat komt. en ik wil niet naar de dokter want heb gelezen ook dat ze via de anus gaan voelen... dankje de koekoek ahhaha. pak nu ibuprofan en dat werkt goed. heeft iemand dit ook meegemaakt? en hoelang blijft de pijn ? gr chantal

----------


## Sefi

Het lijkt erop dat je stuitje door de val verschoven is. De pijn kan verergeren als het probleem niet opgelost wordt.
Zelf heb ik het ook gehad en dacht ook dat er niks aan te doen was. Maar mijn chiropractor heeft het goed gezet... een hele opluchting! Hij duwde vlak boven de bilsnee om het recht te zetten, dus niet via de anus! En ik lag volledig gekleed op de behandeltafel  :Smile:

----------


## hans123

Ik heb zelf een tijd last gehad van een gekneusd stuitje. Hier heb ik 1.5 jaar lang last van gehad. 
Voor de zekerheid zal ik toch eventjes contact opnemen met de huisarts

----------


## spond

Heb na wat rugoperaties veel pijn aan de stuit gekregen. Bij de pijnpoli kreeg ik ongeveer om het half jaar daar een injectie in met onstekingsremmers, hielp heel goed!!
Nu heb ik, sinds kort, een neurostimulator wat ook geweldig helpt tegen stuitpijn, nu heb ik de prikken niet meer nodig, gelukkig maar, die prikken mogen nu niet meer, is slecht voor de bedrading.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Wauw wat een verhalen allemaal...interessant.... :Big Grin:  
ik ben meerdere keren van een trap gevallen....ook trok iemand voor de lol een keer een stoel weg toen ik wilde zitten, gevolg....een hele zere stuit.... :Frown:  en dat was op een bruiloft nog wel....ja,ja,...wat een lol.....

van sommige ongevallen zullen we alijd last van kunnen ondervinden...
ik ben bij een "chiropractor" geweest en nog iemand maar ik kan niet op de naam komen....bij de intake vragen ze al of je gevallen bent enz....maar in ieder geval heb ik het volste vertrouwen in deze mensen...wel de goede he?....ze zorgen ervoor dat je ledematen weer op de juiste plek komen te zitten...dit kan natuurlijk niet altijd he, het ligt aan je ziekte en of verschijnselen wat je hebt....ik ben er lang niet meer geweest ( ruim een jaar)maar eigenlijk moet het zijn als de APK keuring voor je auto....je moet je "lichaam" goed onderhouden !!!! 
succes voor degenen die eens wat anders willen proberen....en sterkte met datgene wat je al hebt....
Groeten van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## spond

Fijn dat het veel beter gaat elisa! Ik dacht ik schrijf mijn ervaring er ook bij,kan altijd weer handig zijn voor iemand die advies wil.
Groetjes spond

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Spond,

Ja natuurlijk, hartstikke goed hoor, van elkaar kunnen we leren ( ervaringen).. :Big Grin: ..voor iedereen is alles anders...de ene persoon reageert op medicijnen verschillend dan de ander....gaat het goed met je Neurostimulator? ik heb een Tenz apparaat in huis, is dat hetzelfde?..( ben een beetje duf op dit moment) misschien is het wel hetzelfde... :Stick Out Tongue:  ..fijn dat het je goed helpt....ja voorzichtig maar aan doen, pijn is verschrikkelijk en vermoeiend.. wat akelig dat je al zoveel hebt moeten meemaken met je rug en operatie's....dag Spond, een fijne dag gewenst....
Warme groeten van Elisa  :Embarrassment:

----------

